# New Avatar



## BORTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the original file.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's nice, I wish I could draw stuff, I can't draw worth a shit. XD


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice..


----------



## leona3166 (May 4, 2010)

Oh , I like the blue glasses.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 4, 2010)

Very nice.
Done in flash?


----------



## updowners (May 4, 2010)

I finally got a new avatar too!


----------



## BORTZ (May 4, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> Done in flash?


of course


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 4, 2010)

I'm a bit late, but still: nice avatar! Although maybe you could change the white background to be invisible, but it doesn't really matter


----------



## redsmas (May 4, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm a bit late, but still: nice avatar! Although maybe you could change the white background to be invisible, but it doesn't really matter



Thats a good idea


----------



## updowners (May 4, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm a bit late, but still: nice avatar! Although maybe you could change the white background to be invisible, but it doesn't really matter



Or add a cool looking background.


----------



## BORTZ (May 6, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm good idea. 

Updowners, I like your sig and i didnt get your avatar till just now lol


----------



## chirkowatson (May 18, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> This is the original file.


Its wonderful. The stuff is very less. I suggest you to add some more collection of your creativity. The face is not clear. Also the overall drawing is simple and slightly conjusted you can make it expanded.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Well, that's probably the point of the drawing, to have something simple that's looking great.


----------



## BORTZ (May 20, 2010)

Its kinda a chibi version of the main character in a manga i want to write some day.


----------

